# Bowfinger 2.0 Bow Camera Mount



## Perry Outdoors (Apr 27, 2011)

Recently reviewed the bowfinger 2.0 camera mount.


----------



## CEO of CCK (Nov 30, 2007)

This is way cool brother, I just purchased this mount because I'm going on the only bowhunting adventure for the 2012 season, during Thanksgiving break. I hope to capture the action, and learn more about video taping my shots. Thanks for the reviews.


----------

